# nothing has gotten better



## lost and alone (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, I've been away from the forum for quite awhile. My wife searched my history and got very pi**ed off that I would ever bring my situation up to strangers. I had a different user name and she has gone back several times since then to check up on me. Wh haven't hacd physical contact in months and she will not help with house work or the kids other than yelling at the top of her lungs. I just wanted to say that some things will never get better for some people. She won't leave and I can't walk away from my kids. She does read cheesy fantasy novels about vampires and belongs to a Robert Pattinson (Edward from Twilight) addicted fan site. She has a new vibrator and when I checked the history on her computor she had been checking the Trojan condom web site (?) Is this woman a nut or what. She reads at least one book a day and does no house work. I cook, clean, shop and work in my at home shop while she reads and smokes and talks on the phone all day. Sorry to rant like this but she just acts as if everything is A ok here.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know how old you are. I don't know how many kids you have. I have seen a lot of people choose to stay in an unhappy marriage because of their kids. But my personal opinion is your unhappy marriage is not good for your kids either. With a woman screaming and yelling at home all day and doing nothing to help, it is not good for your kids. Of course it is very bad for you. It's not good for you to be stressed every day, physically and emotionally. It's not good for her either. Being angry all the time doesn't help her situation. I don't know what you should do. Just by one habit she has, I don't like her. She smokes. I don't even like men who smoke. No mention women. People who smoke have bad breath. Feel sad for you and for her and for your kids. Have you done anything wrong? Why is she like this?


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

From my own experience, all of the 30+ women i've ever met who read twilight obsessively would agree that they're missing romance in their lives and are extremely jealous of the relationship between the two main characters in that series. 

If i were you, i'd personally cook, clean and shop a lot less, i'd adopt that alpha male attitude Big Bad Wolf, Mem and Atholk are constantly talking about and i'd make her fancy me to the point where she wants to jump on me for sex multiple times a day. As soon as she gets to that point she'll probably start caring a lot more about what's going on in the house. Besides, i can agree to a half and half relationship when it comes to the chores (to an extent i believe men can cook much better than women) but she definately has to do at least half. 

Well, why shouldn't she act like everything's A ok? Do you do all the chores? Yes. Is the house ok? Yes. Are you standing your ground and making it clear to her that she's failing as a wife and woman? Probably not. So, yeah, she's probably too immersed in her fantasy life to figure out everything's not ok.


----------

